# Bota Shpirtërore > Toleranca fetare >  Sa prej jush keni zgjedhur të konvertoheni në një besim tjetër?

## RaPSouL

_Mendova se do te ishte mire qe te hap kete teme , per te shikuar anetaret e forumit tone te cilet kan shmangur besimin e tyre ose kane nderuar ate prej nje besimi ne tjetrin. Pra nga ju(anetaret) presim pergjigje te llojit: Nga feja myslimane kalove ne ate krishtere per x arsye , ose e shmanga besimin dhe kalova ne ateizem per x arsye. 

Vlen edhe dicka te ceki , nuk dua qe temat te prishen sic ndodh tek shumica e temave qe hapen nen nenforumin e botes shpirterore , eshte mire qe vetem te jepni mendimet tuaja pa replikuar mendimin e dikujt tjeter  pasi secili ka te drejten e fjales dhe sduhet shkelur ajo.


RaPSouL_

----------


## Artson

*Atehere. Une linda musliman. Diten e 7 te lindjes babai me vuri nje emer shume te bukur kristian dhe une ne rritje e siper, u krijova ateist.*

----------


## DJAL_PELIVAN

Un  per  vete  kam  lindur  MYSLIMAN  dhe  emrin  e  kam  Katolik   ,  por  sic  e  lexova  Artson  qe  eshte  bere  Ateist  si  shkak i  Emrit  smu  duk e  arsyeshme .

  RaPSouL sic e  kam  vu  ne  dukje  nga  trevat  Shqiptare  ,Besimtaret Mysliman Shqiptar Te Maqedonise  Jan Besimtart  qe  e  Respektojne  Fen  MYslimane  me  Shum  Se  çdo  MYsliman  tjeter Shqiptar ..

Si pas  Mediave  Amerikane  Rast  i  3 Shqiptareve  qe u  akuzuan  si  atentator  kunder  forcave  Amerikane ...
Govenatori Amerikan  e  theksoi  para  Mediave Dhe  Shtypit  per  Fene Myslimane  ne  Shqiperi  ......
Shqiperia Fene Myslimane  e ka  Te  Civilizuar ,nuk  jan  Rracista  jan  Njerez qe e Rrespektojne Fene e Tyre Myslimane Dhe  jan  njerez Te  Kulturuar 

Un  Per  Vete Kam  Lind Mysliman Edhe  Do  Vdes Mysliman   Se Ndroj  Fene Per As Edhe Nje  Arsyeje .
Jam i Ndershem Do  Vdes Me  Nder 
Respektoj  gjith  Fete  Sjam  Kunder Askujt  
Por Besoj  Ne  Allah  
Faleminderit   :shkelje syri:

----------


## drague

un kam lind ateist,jetoj dhe do te vdes ateist.dhe emrin e kam ateist(jo fetar).

----------


## SaS

kam qene orthodoks nga origjina por jam kthyer ne protestant !!!

----------


## Zombi

Jam lindur ne familje muslimane, dhe kjo nuk do te thote se jam lindur muslimane. Kam emer shqip, fatkeqesisht mbiemer arab. 

Deri sot asnjera fe s'me ka bere per vete, andaj i besoj vetem Zotit tim!.

----------


## ABSOLUTE

s;di si cka kam lindur, as qe me intereson! e di qe ne shkolle, msuesi ka qene ateist, 
ne shpi, gjyshi thonte ndonje lutje islame, qe kurre se merrja vesh, babai skeptik, nena e heshtur... etj etj hahaha

kur u rrita pak e u vetedijesova e ndiva pak te verteten, qe cdo dite po e ndjeje  me shume, BUDIZMIi, zen budizmi, induizmi etj, jane me te mirat, jane ato qe s'pjegojne gjithcka, jane paqesore, jane tipike idealiste...
NJEREZ, BANI YOGA DHE MEDITONI se Zoti eshte brenda juve.
dhe s;jane te paskurpullta si keto knej...

----------


## princcesha

Kam lindur ne familje muslimane, dhe per ate arsyje isha edhe muslimane me fjale.. mirepo para disa vjeteve e kuptova islamin si fe, dhe tash jam muslimane me plotkuptimin e fjales... dhe inshallah ne dashte Zoti, vdes edhe si muslimane...

----------


## Alienated

Kam lindur musliman
Kam emer dhe mbiemer shqiptar
Jam shume i kenaqur me fene qe kishin prinderit e mi e qe ma trasheguan dhe mua edhe pse (pak a shume) u rrita ne nje mjedis te krishteresh katolike.
Ajo qe me duket me e rendesishme eshte te RESPEKTOSH FENE E TJETRIT dhe menyren e besimit pa mos e ofenduar ose shkelur menyren si tjetri i sheh gjerat.

----------


## Hyj-Njeriu

Familje ortodokse,kam braktisur krishtin per Baba Tomorrin...Krishti eshte mbret i hebrejve,mesimet e tij jane mesime hebraiko-evgjite,kurse une nuk jam as hebre e as evgjit...Keshtu qe duke germuar ne mesimet shqiptare e ne gjakun e paster shqiptar mesova te jem mbrojtes i Baba Tomorrit e jo mbrojtes i Krishtit....

----------


## Tigrimelara

Rastesisht kam lindur Musliman, kam mare edukate Islame, me kalimin e kohes jame larguar, s'kam zgjedhur ndonje fe qe do me terhjek, pasi te gjithe fete kane te vertetat dhe pjeset mosbindese, ndjehem shpirterisht i lumtur kur i drejtohem nje Zoti.

----------


## xhori

pothuajse te gjithe forumistet  e shqiperise kane lindur  ne nje kohe ku nuk kishte as kisha e xhamia dmth kur nuk pratikohej  asnje lloje feje,me vone me rrezimin e komunizmit filloi  edhe praktikimi i feve  ku cdo njeri  ishte i lire te perkrahte  ate fe qe njihte me shume pa dallim emri  apo mbiemri

----------


## albani1

Une kam lindur si njeri pa fe sepse Zoti eshte Zot dhe nuk ka fe.
Por kam lindur mekatar pavarsisht se nje foshnje nuk mban pergjegjsi per veprimet e veta sepse nuk i kupton si nje i rritur.
Dhe kur u rrita kuptova se e kisha humbur lavdine e Perendise Por lavdi Atij qe ne kryq per mua jeten e dha dhe une jam i shfajesuar nepermjet kesaj vepre dhe meshires se Tij si dhe besimit tek Jezusi.

Para ardhesit e mi kane qene orthodhoks nga kolonja .
Por kuptova qe jo kisha por vete Jezusi te shpeton 
Ai tha une jam rruga e verteta dhe jeta.

Tani jam quajtur bir i Perendise kjo eshte dashuria e Atit tim qiellor une tashme i perkas jezusit dhe ne perjetesi me te do te jetoj .
Madje kur te kaloj nga kjo jete ne ate tjeteren do ta shoh me syte e mi lavdine ,madheshtine dhe bukurine e Tij.Amen
Dhe Ai thot une po vij dhe une them po eja Zoti Jezus.
Ai me kujton gjithmone se keto fjale jane te verteta dhe besnike.

----------


## alibaba

Unë kam vendos dhe jom konvertu, në sataneshist  :ngerdheshje:  adhuroj Sataneshën e Madhe.

----------


## deshmuesi

Kam lindur ne nje familje ku nuk njihej Zoti i vertete. Por gjithmone ndjeja se nje fuqi  ishte edhe pse nuk e njihja, gjithmone e permendja fjalen Zot por pa e njohur personalisht. kur u mbush koha e pritjes Zoti me thiri permes evangjelizimit te ungjillit te tij prej vellezerve te mij, dhe une e pranova Jezusin si te vetmin Zot te Vertete. Por po keshtu e pranoi dhe mbare familja ime dhe nej pjese e madhe e fisit ti. Kjo eshte mrekullia e Zotit. Kujtoj fjalet qe Zoti i tha Zakeut: sot ne kete shtepi ka hyre shpetimi. Amin

----------


## Avduli

Ai qe konverton besimin nuk eshte fetar mendoj une ,
Shqiptaret kane nevoje te konvertojne papunesine me punen .

----------


## offspring

kam lindur shqipetar dhe po prap do vdes shqiptar

----------


## lone_star

Edhe une linda mekatar.
Jo vetem qe qaja naten e zgjoja mamin po edhe urinoja shpesh ne shtrat. Mund te kem bere edhe mekate te tjera.

Pastaj vajta ne Turqi.
Pastaj erdha ne Amerike. 

Kjo eshte pak a shume historia ime e konvertimit.

----------


## ocean

Familja ime i takon fese muslimane (suni -hanefi).  Prinderit nuk e kane praktikuar fene, keshtu qe nuk kam qene kurr ngushte i lidhur me fe. Edhe pse fene nuk e kam praktikuar, gjithmone kam pasur besim ne Zot, por ne menyren time. 

Fillova te gjurmoja me shume per fene Islame, por fillova te distancohem shume nga kjo fe, per arsye te fanatikeve qe takoja ngado qe e ktheja koken. P.sh. kur shkova ne gjami e pyeta hoxhen se a eshte e mundur qe edhe ndonje i Krishtere ta fitoje parajsen. Ai me tha. Asesi. Te gjithe te Krishteret do te shkojne ne FERR. Nuk i besova fare kesaj doktrine dhe me beri te largohem edhe me shume nga feja. 

Po te njejten pergjigje degjova edhe nga nje prift i krishtere, ku tha se te gjithe jo to krishteret do te shkojne ne FERR. Kjo me beri te distancohem edhe me shume nga fete.

Kur erdha ne Amerike rastesisht duke lexuar disa gjera qe skane te bejne fare me fene, degjova per Sufizmin – _Rrugen e Zemres_. 

Ne Sufizm Dashuria, Meshira dhe Toleranca per njeri tjetrin mbizoteronte te gjitha. 
Ne Sufizm nuk degjova fjalet Allahu shkaterrofte, por vetem Allahu paste meshire. 

Sipas sufizmit, islami na meson se besimtaret e sinqerte nga te gjitha fete, ne fakt perbejnë një komunitet te vetem prej njerezve të drejte dhe Allahu ua jep atyre bekimin e plote.  

Githashtu, fundamentalisht, sufizmi permban konceptin e unionit me Allahun kurse Islami ortodoks apo literalist, vendos besimtarin ne ndarje me Allahun.

Sufizmi Islamik asesi nuk perjashton aspektin e jashtem te praktimit te fese, si faljen e Namazit, Agjerimin e Ramazanit, Zekatin, etj. Por i kushton gjithashtu rendesi te veqante aspektit te brendshem te besimtarit qe eshte meditimi dhe perkujtimi I Allahut xh.sh. (Dhikr)

Ne Sufizem pra zemra ime gjeti ate qe kerkonte. Prandaje Islamin e perqafova me gjithe zemer vetem me ane te Sufizmit te vertete Islamik, por jo te ndonje sekti te veqante Sufist.

Pershendetje

----------


## AuGuSt_

Ne radhe te pare duhet te pranojme qe ka dicka te mbinatyrshme dhe nese besojme kete jan 1 apo 2 apo me shume fuqi te mbinatyrshme qe kan krijuar Universin... Atehere llogjika te con qe dicka eshte unike dhe e forumura nga "Krijuesi" Po themi dhe nuk mund te kete shume besime se do te kthehemi tek ajo qe thashe me siper qe ka me shume se Nje "Krijues" .

Me respekt AuGuSt

----------

